# Thinking about jacking it in



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

So I've been trying to lunch my valeting business for about 2-3 months now not long i know but I've put flyers out got Google places done a few family and mates car to get some feed back and some pictures to show my work.

But it seems to be flogging a dead horse people just don't want a valeter when they can get it done for £5.00s,

The stress is starting to get to me but i still have a lot of heart to do it but getting a little dishearten by what's going on.

And I've invested about £1000 so far i know its not much but to me it is at the moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

And cos i don't have a license i have to reli on my mrss driving the car as we can't yet afford a van, or for my to sit my test.

I thought about going to the princes trust and seeing if they could help me out.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes it's a difficult market out there, those that use valeter/detail services have little need to change from whom they are using at present, the rest want a £2-5 wash, I suppose it is up to you to create some kind of niche in between in your area.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I understand that but i feel im doing somthing wrong cos i ment my AS rep yesterday and he said their isn't any mobile valeters he deals with round here now i do know that don't mean there isn't any i do know their i at lest 1 thats i found in my research before i started 

But ipswich is a big place and i just can't seem to hit any target markets i've thought about going in to office block and offering demos hoping that what me doing one panel they might want the rest of them done but its abit cheeky i think and if they dont i've wasted time so its abit of a catch 20/20


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Besides this venture are you in full time employment?..........I can only imagine it feeling a bit sour after all the work you, and no doubt friends and family, have put in, to give it all up now mate would be a total waste of all your time and effort!!
Have you a portfolio of work you have done yourself, actions speak louder than words.....I fully understand what you are saying in regard to the immigrant washers.Britain has become a lazy country with severe lack of respect.......cleaning their cars is a waste of time in their eyes as it only gets dirty again........mindless isn`t it......cars aren`t cheap and treat them witj ill respect is beyond me.
Have you tried doing a "one off" detail for local showrooms?..........this will build your portfolio up and word of mouth will get round...sadly there are not many people that will google "car detailing"..and if they do all they really want is "how do they do it" and very often attempt to DIY thinking they know everything and "just how hard it can be"..there is a thread on here somewhere rgarding this matter....
As I said, if you`re in employment then do not give in your venture, it`s something you want to do, getting paid for doing your hobby is a bonus.

Just my opinion fella.good luck:thumb:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is the link to the thread i was talking about fella
http://www.mbclub.co.uk/forums/detailing-mbclub/111431-600-quid-detail.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Im no in employment i've been unemployed for over a year with no luck in getting a job i sold my car to start this business keeping my partners car to use.

I feel like im hitting brick walls every where i turn and its giving me stress full time i must tell you.

with failing in school i have very little in a way of maths and english meaning i have trouble getting a job out there.

My dream is to work for my self but im giving it 110% with getting nothing in return and its putting alot of pressure on my self and my family.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Here is the link to the thread i was talking about fella
> http://www.mbclub.co.uk/forums/detailing-mbclub/111431-600-quid-detail.html


I hate read it mate its all rubish people just don't understand the time and care we give the cars, their just happy with a quick one down the sainsberrys car park with dirty water thats been used on god knows how many cars spong thats been dropped on the floor

dont get me wrong their earning a living but their killing the paint work of the cars spend whats £10 - £15 more and get it done proply


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DJ1989 said:


> Im no in employment i've been unemployed for over a year with no luck in getting a job i sold my car to start this business keeping my partners car to use.
> 
> I feel like im hitting brick walls every where i turn and its giving me stress full time i must tell you.
> 
> ...


There is no easy money out there, and Rome was not built in a day, is it worth offering a cheap wash along your street and up selling where possible?


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

What about getting your name about in local dealers and private garages?


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Bloody Avanti you read my mind.............does your flyers offer basic washing?........the old saying mate.if you can`t beat them.join them...start this way but add a little "extra" to the basic car wash (free initially) until you get support and followers..as Avanti said mate it`s a dog eat dog out there in EVERY field now.
As for education, don`t let that hold you back.I left school some xx years ago with 8 cse 2 O levels and 2 A levels.....where am I now...medically retired for the last 10 years (maybe longer)..always look for the silver lining mate.it is there, honest:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

that is the next step mate but i've ran out of money i have everything i need to work but i have no money for flyers or anything i got business cards and thats t-shirts car has a them magnets on it i know their not good but all i could afford at the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

no my flyers dont have budget valet but i think for £15.00 for a in and out job is more that worth it..?

I do 1-2 cars a week atm on my street for a 5er a pop just to cover things like flyers and that but thats dropped down to 1 now as the other moved away and hasn't bothered to call to book his car in with me any more.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Mate even £15 is above what a lot what pay.we have an established Kosovan wash down our way......£10 will do the lot.there`s like 6 guys to a car...always busy..why?..........fast turn around and when people see that many guys working on 1 car they often think."Bloody hell I`m getting special treatment".and so word of mouth gets round and business flourishes
Try the body shops and dealers as i said earlier mate..have a "uniform".always looks smart and professional...........don`t be shy or feel awkward..a lot of body shops do their own "polishing" (for want of a better word) BUT this usually ties them up when they could be doing something else.......so you could help them by helping yourself....if you see what I mean


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

DJ1989 said:


> Im no in employment i've been unemployed for over a year with no luck in getting a job i sold my car to start this business keeping my partners car to use.
> 
> I feel like im hitting brick walls every where i turn and its giving me stress full time i must tell you.
> 
> ...


It takes time, alot of it. Ive been trying to break into detailing and valeting for nerly 2 years, and ive been learning for the last five years.
Begining of this year, took the biggest leap, It's hard. I had to take a job about two months ago in order to move things to next level and now left that and working at ford valeting i hate it It's not what I'm about doing crap work but it takes money and patience to do it and it's the only way of getting it.

But I'm getting name for myself turning out great work, I'm abit of a show off. In some free time yesterday I took out key marks and a few scuffs on car because the sales guy and the body shop didn't think it could be done. so i proved them wrong and saved the department a fair bit because they could cancel mobile restore.
And I did two today, now the sales manager is singing my praises and every ****er keeps mithering me asking how much to do a full detail.
Nothing might come of it but it's progress, and kissing **** works.

Get yourself some crap work, anything and build up a portfolio in your free time. Doesn't matter if it mcdonalds, temp, or ****ty valeting.
You can't do much without the proper gear and to look pro imo you need the van etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Mate even £15 is above what a lot what pay.we have an established Kosovan wash down our way......£10 will do the lot.there`s like 6 guys to a car...always busy..why?..........fast turn around and when people see that many guys working on 1 car they often think."Bloody hell I`m getting special treatment".and so word of mouth gets round and business flourishes
> Try the body shops and dealers as i said earlier mate..have a "uniform".always looks smart and professional...........don`t be shy or feel awkward..a lot of body shops do their own "polishing" (for want of a better word) BUT this usually ties them up when they could be doing something else.......so you could help them by helping yourself....if you see what I mean


I know what yours saying i have t-shirts i wear most days as advertisement
weather all goes well tomorrow i have my 1st high paid job got a Saab 9-3 convertible booked it been trying to get it in for the past 2 days but keep raining , they want a full valet and soft top washed and protected.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DJ1989 said:


> no my flyers dont have budget valet but i think for £15.00 for a in and out job is more that worth it..?
> 
> I do 1-2 cars a week atm on my street for a 5er a pop just to cover things like flyers and that but thats dropped down to 1 now as the other moved away and hasn't bothered to call to book his car in with me any more.


Remember it's not what you think, as you are not the one paying, out of interest what have you spent a grand on? 
If you get a job and you are not doing owt after, why not just throw in a hand polish and wax? the next ime you come to clean it will be much easier and others will notice your work :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Flair said:


> It takes time, alot of it. Ive been trying to break into detailing and valeting for nerly 2 years, and ive been learning for the last five years.
> Begining of this year, took the biggest leap, It's hard. I had to take a job about two months ago in order to move things to next level and now left that and working at ford valeting i hate it It's not what I'm about doing crap work but it takes money and patience to do it and it's the only way of getting it.
> 
> But I'm getting name for myself turning out great work, I'm abit of a show off. In some free time yesterday I took out key marks and a few scuffs on car because the sales guy and the body shop didn't think it could be done. so i proved them wrong and saved the department a fair bit because they could cancel mobile restore.
> ...


i thought about knocking out £5.00 jobs but by time i paid fual and that is doesn't add up it real mean i'd run at a lose my wife to be helps out where she can so i guess could do a fast turn round.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Remember it's not what you think, as you are not the one paying, out of interest what have you spent a grand on?
> If you get a job and you are not doing owt after, why not just throw in a hand polish and wax? the next ime you come to clean it will be much easier and others will notice your work :thumb:


^^^^ What he said:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Remember it's not what you think, as you are not the one paying, out of interest what have you spent a grand on?
> If you get a job and you are not doing owt after, why not just throw in a hand polish and wax? the next ime you come to clean it will be much easier and others will notice your work :thumb:


Gennie load of products pw snow foam. business cards t-shirts.
mitts cholths everything i need to start oh and a water tank i did mess up buying the stuff from websites that i thought was good prices for 5l's of stuff just wish i met my AS Rep before i did it tho.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ That's a good start.

Do a cracking job knock a fiver off say and give the owner some buisness cards to pass round to their collegaues.

Surely this line of work is a lot of Word of mouth and your only as good as your last job.

I would also agree to trawl the garage owners forecourts, the second hand ones probably better. Even offer to clean a car they have up for sale for free to show what you can do.

Make it easier to sell for them and maybe even add some value in the sale,


Maybe from this you can get regular work?


Have you been round any local Business parks advertising your services? Again offer a free deal and then see what happends.

Turn your frustration into positive action and hopefully things will pick up


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

If you don't have many/any mobile valet companies in your area then please do a quick bit of research to see how many local companies you have with more than 50 employees I.e. big finance companies, utility companies etc.

Then post here and I'll tell you how to make good regular income from tomorrow onwards.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DJ1989 said:


> *Gennie load of products pw snow foam*. business cards t-shirts.
> mitts cholths everything i need to start oh and a water tank i did mess up buying the stuff from websites that i thought was good prices for 5l's of stuff just wish i met my AS Rep before i did it tho.


It's too late now as you have purchased the items, I think if it were me, there are great products to be had for a bargain price, eg halfords have items from as little as a £1, 500ml of polish is good for 14 cars. Also method of cleaning can reduce time without reducing the effectiveness, eg if I were doing my car now
feather dust the interior, clean interior glass, spray the wheels, vac the car, rinse the wheels, power wash the car, dry, clean exterior glass, dress trim/tyres, it would probably take as long to set up and put away the equipment than to actually clean the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Avanti said:


> It's too late now as you have purchased the items, I think if it were me, there are great products to be had for a bargain price, eg halfords have items from as little as a £1, 500ml of polish is good for 14 cars. Also method of cleaning can reduce time without reducing the effectiveness, eg if I were doing my car now
> feather dust the interior, clean interior glass, spray the wheels, vac the car, rinse the wheels, power wash the car, dry, clean exterior glass, dress trim/tyres, it would probably take as long to set up and put away the equipment than to actually clean the car.


I timed my self on doing one on my street and i did it in 40 mins thats was setting up and packing it all away too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

dominic84 said:


> If you don't have many/any mobile valet companies in your area then please do a quick bit of research to see how many local companies you have with more than 50 employees I.e. big finance companies, utility companies etc.
> 
> Then post here and I'll tell you how to make good regular income from tomorrow onwards.


~How would i find out this information?


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ Google, Phone book, Ask companies do they already have someone,

Work isn't going to come to you at the start.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

No i understand that.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

I know how disheartening it can be when you cannot interest people in your business.

But, so long as your debt isnt mounting, stick at it mate and keep plugging away.

The success rate for flyers is around 1%. That means for every thousand flyers you dish out, expect around 10 interests from people. If you do better than that, you are making serious inroads.

The best advertising you can get is word of mouth but that takes time to filter through. You need to think of some incentive for the people who you have done cars for, recommend you and get you business.

Personally, I wouldnt recommend breakfast meeting clubs. They cost a bit and frankly, you have to be in the 'clique' for it to work for you iMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't help thats i have one of them ARC centres on my door step to be honest but hey it was here before me.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Get your customers working for you.

Word of mouth is and always will be the best form of advertising.

Give two or three of these to every customer you have.

Ok it will cost you a % of your income, but it is a new customer for you to sell maintenance plans to etc.

About £5 for 250 from Vista print


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Serious said:


> Get your customers working for you.
> 
> Word of mouth is and always will be the best form of advertising.
> 
> ...


I do like that idea me and my partner at the moment at designing new flyers and looking at ways to drum up business i plan to teach her how to do it too so we can do quick turn rounds without the lose of good work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Im sorry i just thought i'd add this some one on msn said cos i only have a provisional at the moment why don't i get a robin reliant but 3 wheel and water tank and a gennie is alot of weight on 3 wheels i don't think it would work let alone look professional


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DJ1989 said:


> Im sorry i just thought i'd add this some one on msn said cos i only have a provisional at the moment why don't i get a robin reliant but 3 wheel and water tank and a gennie is alot of weight on 3 wheels i don't think it would work let alone look professional


Reliant Robins are not cheap irrespective of their 'image'
1st things 1st, is to drum up some work and reduce overheads and outlay :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

this is true but just to shut this person up.

would it be possible?


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Sod trying to take a turn.Mr Bean springs to mind.sorry :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Top gear comes to mind


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

A210 AMG said:


> ^ Google, Phone book, Ask companies do they already have someone,
> 
> Work isn't going to come to you at the start.


I can only echo this. Don't wait for the work to come to you, make some calls, go and shake some hands, put sone flyers under the wipers of every car in a car park. I worked for myself, totally different field, and found it could be incredibly disheartening. While you're wondering why nobody's ring you, someone else is out there talking to your prospective customers. And best of luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Well on monday we're ordering flyers and im going to be hitting the deals and garages. 

thanks for the boost guys it really helped


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

dominic84 said:


> If you don't have many/any mobile valet companies in your area then please do a quick bit of research to see how many local companies you have with more than 50 employees I.e. big finance companies, utility companies etc.
> 
> Then post here and I'll tell you how to make good regular income from tomorrow onwards.


There used to be a guy that went to my Mum's office and washed the cars there. Charged a bit more than the drive-thru hand car wash places but there was the convenience factor for the people - not having to go somewhere to have it done.

Also not sure if it's been mentioned but could you implement a loyalty scheme or something? 10th wash free?
Introduce a friend and get a half price wash?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah i#ve thought about all this but not getting the clients to put these in place but hopfull on monday that will all changed as im going out all day hitting every garage dealership office i can find


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

A little bit of advice here but you will need to swallow a few morals:

You can't beat the eastern europeans so why not do em at their own game.

Go to the big companies in town where they park the cars - run up a flyer on the pc and just print normal off - go see the facilites manager etc and arrange that you'll set up on such and such a day and do exterior washes for a fiver as long as they have say 10 cars to do.

Simple wash wipe, nothing fancy just do the job. For speed don't even offer interior work - Do 20 cars min a day then thats a simple £100 straight away - then do more and more - back and ball breaking yes but you'll be earning.

You'll be suprised I'm sure at how quick you'll become.

Good luck with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> A little bit of advice here but you will need to swallow a few morals:
> 
> You can't beat the eastern europeans so why not do em at their own game.
> 
> ...


sounds like a good plan mate, i like it

thanks buddie.
We've made some flyers getting them done on monday nothing fancy can't show it on here as im not a supporter but its on my company facebook


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Another way is talking to the local pub landlords about similar thing - exterior washes only on such and such a day - do say 1 or 2 days week - again nothing fancy but offer the landlord a sweetner, say 20% commision on what you take for the day - get a roadside board made up.

Once your set up, your set up - I know it's not the work you want to be doing but if you get the trade and people know that on such and such a day you'll be there it will start getting busy.

think about the quick math here:

£5 a car

10 cars an hour - if you were there 10 hours a day = £500 - thats £3,500 a week my friend or £14,000 a month.. > Thats more than a lot of he Pro detailers make and why there are so many eastern european wash setups

Utter ball breaking but at that price you could even get someone to work with you and both earn well.

Go round loads of places - Golf Clubs, Gyms, Garden Centres, Pubs etc etc - sell yourself well and be ready for lot's of rejections but ultimately you'll start somehwere and also start to build a rep.

As per my tag under avatar - It ain't all about fluffy clouds and fast cars ( thx to Beau Tech for that line )

Good luck, anytime you fancy a chat if your feeling 'maaaaa' - shoot me a PM.

:thumb:

J


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

This is half the problem, new business want and expect instant success for 2 and and half years I just plodded along and then all at once the hard work paid off. 

What I've found is you have to do things your way and what works for you, I've never dropped leaflets as they don't work for me but may for you.

You have to put everything you have into it otherwise you will fall flat on your backside before you are even up and running.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

deanchilds said:


> This is half the problem, new business want and expect instant success for 2 and and half years I just plodded along and then all at once the hard work paid off.
> 
> What I've found is you have to do things your way and what works for you, I've never dropped leaflets as they don't work for me but may for you.
> 
> You have to put everything you have into it otherwise you will fall flat on your backside before you are even up and running.


im getting there just done a saab 9-3 convertible wash vac and soft top clean and protect.  and his brother owns a garage 12 miles away from me and his looking for a valeter to sort his fleet out so his going to put in a good word for me


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

The_Bouncer said:


> Another way is talking to the local pub landlords about similar thing - exterior washes only on such and such a day - do say 1 or 2 days week - again nothing fancy but offer the landlord a sweetner, say 20% commision on what you take for the day - get a roadside board made up.
> 
> Once your set up, your set up - I know it's not the work you want to be doing but if you get the trade and people know that on such and such a day you'll be there it will start getting busy.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:

im jacking in my job, valeting at £160k a year seems far more appealing


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Like Bouncer says offer a basic service for a fiver target large office buildings, once you do a good job people will tend to then trust you and then talk about getting an application of wax or a machine polish etc, one place to target is local authorities, they emply a considerable amount of people have loads of visitors to and from the building every day so make sure you have your van parked somewhere people can see it.


----------

